# Tree vandalism why? how its done and ideas for prevention.



## derwoodii (May 22, 2010)

Here a few acts of public tree vandalism I will follow them by some methods of deterrent punishment or atonement.
Got any others post em here.
Each any every one has a sad story to tell of selfishness and ignorance on the part of the perp.


----------



## derwoodii (May 22, 2010)

Oh a few more


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 22, 2010)

I've an idea for prevention: removal.


----------



## derwoodii (May 22, 2010)

And some methods of deterrent.
My artist "Chisto" tree safely embalmed to prevent er any limb shed. 









A few signs 8 metres high that may well deter and we leave the nuts loose so it rattles in the wind.





Often I just leave em for a long long time just to remind the perp of his error.


----------



## banshee67 (May 22, 2010)

i dont get it

some ugly trees though


----------



## derwoodii (May 23, 2010)

Some more with the perp excuse or claim of innocence.

The wind blew it ..





But the marks fit perfect with your excavator bucket.. 





Sorry I lost control with a coughing fit. 





Yes of a stolen car that you dumped soon after.





These and other acts of will-full tree vandalism give me pauses to think, Mankind us monkeys who came down from the trees, really don't like trees at all.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 23, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> These and other acts of will-full tree vandalism give me pauses to think, Mankind us monkeys who came down from the trees, really don't like trees at all.



See, there's the problem, i'm not descended from a monkey so honestly don't love and worship trees. 
I've seen mother nature do a much worse job, have seen hurricanes and ice storms wipe out and damage tens of thousands of trees. If nature is so destructive of trees, why can't man be that destructive too?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 23, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> See, there's the problem, i'm not descended from a monkey so honestly don't love and worship trees.
> I've seen mother nature do a much worse job, have seen hurricanes and ice storms wipe out and damage tens of thousands of trees. If nature is so destructive of trees, why can't man be that destructive too?



FACT. FACT. and more FACT.

Nature makes a way for new trees....its called reproduction. Nature destroys, nature builds. Man is a part of nature...and thus we destroy, and build as well.

Whether a tree suffers one way or another, often the best recourse is removal, and replant. Many times another location, and or a different tree is better suited to a given situation.

When was the last time you saw a monkey care for a tree, right? 

Clearly, true criminal vandalism to trees for no good reason is just that, criminal. But I'm seeing very little of that displayed here. More like propaganda.

If one thinks they are a monkey's uncle, and wants to worship trees, then by all means return away far from human progess, get natural with your ancestry, climb a tree and have at it. Let me know how that works out.:monkey:


----------



## Bermie (May 23, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> See, there's the problem, i'm not descended from a monkey so honestly don't love and worship trees.
> I've seen mother nature do a much worse job, have seen hurricanes and ice storms wipe out and damage tens of thousands of trees. If nature is so destructive of trees, why can't man be that destructive too?



I'm sorry...WHAT????
Comparing unpredictable and uncontrollable natural damage to trees to deliberate acts of vandalism?
Thats like saying cats and dogs get run down in the street from time to time so it should be ok to put one out there and do it on purpose.

Ignorant HO 'pruning' is somewhat excusable but deliberate vandalism is just stupid, especially breaking the tops off newly planted stock.

Storms damage trees, but then we either remove them or try and restore them, just going around and cutting and breaking bits off for some unknown reason with NO intention of trying to do the right thing after is NOT a valid comparison.


----------



## bullbuck (May 23, 2010)

wow,this is one wierd thread!


----------



## derwoodii (May 23, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> wow,this is one wierd thread!



Yup yer right there... I,ll try n get it back to my initial idea n drop the ref about simians. 
Weekly I see acts of willfull tree vandalism, why do people do this??
I have shown a few response to deter. How would others do similar. 
Tree vandalism is very emotional topic, some care, some don't. I,m cool with the debate but its a way big topic maybe for another thread this ones just to show how its done.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 23, 2010)

this forum has turned in to a tree hugger's forum, and no, I will not leave so don't even go there.........good day mate.....

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 23, 2010)

Does anybody know why some fool would notch a tree for felling across the road, and then leave it standing there?


----------



## treeseer (May 23, 2010)

bt 'Whether a tree suffers one way or another, often the best recourse is removal, and replant"

This solution has 2 problems: `1. It ignores the potential for tree care to rehabilitate, and 2. It ignores the many years of contributions lost to the owners until replacements actually replace.

bt "Clearly, true criminal vandalism to trees for no good reason is just that, criminal."

The majority of those pics had clear vandalism--gashes and holes not made by natural forces.

derwoodii, sorry to see that folks are that deranged down under.


----------



## derwoodii (May 24, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> Does anybody know why some fool would notch a tree for felling across the road, and then leave it standing there?



To explain this one. It was a nut-job bloke who attacked his house with an axe then moved on to the tree. The locals in fear called the cops. Who must of failed the "serve and protect" section of being cops, and did not turn up. They then called me, by that time the nut job after choppin awhile had run out of puff and moved on.
The house weeks after burnt down. The tree well perversely it still stands. It will go with a new home reconstruction. Till then kinda of an experiment in structure and Codit. Its a solid stout species, looks real wrong but is holding well.


----------



## dingeryote (May 24, 2010)

OK....

I'll bite. 

"Tree Vandalism" is a newish concept to me.

Trees are either Private or State property, so it's really a matter of property destruction.

At what point do trees get thier own seperate distinction?

I seriously doubt bored teenagers take umbrage at a haughty corner lot elm, and then torture the thing in reprisal...

Also, in your pics, most are examples of potential damage occuring due to the trees proximity to construction or property improvements nearby.

Except for the fence....what kinda lazy dork goes through that kind of trouble unless they are paid by the hour and paid by the taxpayers?
Unreal, that one is!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii (May 25, 2010)

Another day more disappointment.
I planted this one with 20 others 3 years ago. They are just getting solid greening the whole street.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 25, 2010)

treeseer said:


> bt 'Whether a tree suffers one way or another, often the best recourse is removal, and replant"
> 
> This solution has 2 problems: `1. It ignores the potential for tree care to rehabilitate, and 2. It ignores the many years of contributions lost to the owners until replacements actually replace.
> 
> ...



I love you, man. lol.

No, no, not ignores...I said 'often' with you in mind.

Naturally leaving the door open to those with your dedicated expertise to see what can, and many times should, be done.

Howbeit, as usual, the case can be made that too often, but not always, the inevitable is simply being delayed, while a potentially hazardous situation is perpetuated, perhaps even allowed to progress.

A liability many are not willing to take on for a number of good reasons, if for nothing else, to 'error' on the side of caution for a greater good.

I believe that arborists have a moral obligation to protect people before trees. Don't get me wrong...I didn't say instead of trees, just before trees. Often times we can do both at the same time.

On your second point, owners are all too often guilty of gross negligence. A crime far more devastating and far reaching than true vandalism. Some even 'vandalize' their own trees every time the mow, or decide to prune.


They might like trees...alot, especially these days will the TV telling them what not, true and false, but they are as ignorant as they ever were about truly caring for trees. That might require something of them, like getting off the couch. The smarter ones at least call a good arborist, the not so smart change the channel and equally care about polar bears that might drown or what have you.

Naturally, you can imagine how often I deal with this in a day’s time. Folks worried about my taking a few branches to maintain clearance, but never cared for the tree any other day in their lives. It is truly a sad situation.

Nevertheless, you are right, trees do take time to grow, and replace. For the good owners, that have ensured proper care through manifold investments over the years, to lose a tree to vandalism is especially tragic. 

A replant does little to console, I can see that, but sometimes you are better to cut your losses and start fresh. Why waste x amount of years and funds on a marginal tree with a poor liability factor? This is especially true with poor owners, to whom I’d rather recommend smaller trees. Something they can handle.

In any case, proper location and selection of a replant might insure that the effort is not in vain. Equally important in assurance of such is proper care throughout the life span.

Once again though, ignorant owners may commit some of the most heinous acts against trees with each act of misplanting.

On a final note, I do see some true criminal vandalism in these pics, but mostly just ignorance, willful or not. Sadly, ignorance abounds in both owners and those responsible for some of what we see here.

So I suppose an answer to the op's questions is that education is the best weapon to fight against such as we see here, down under, and abroad.


----------



## treeseer (May 25, 2010)

Good post, BT; no arguments there.

derwoodii, are the store owners resentful of the greening due to sign visibility? What is the motive of the last one you showed?


----------



## Bermie (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, this is not a 'save all trees regardless' thread, but the OP is focussing on trees that have been deliberately damaged or cut, either as a complete random act of madness or substance induced stupidity, or a subversive attempt to rid themselved of a perceived nuciance.

I can sympathise with those treemen who get abused when trying to carry out line clearance, or similar...some people have complete tree blinders on, they don't get it that some trees need to be managed in an urban environment, or where people go for recreation. I came across it when training in the UK, removing turkey oaks in common woodland, weed species that harbours a gall wasp that affect the nuts of the native english oak...try explaining it to the dogwalker tree huggers who don't know an oak from a chestnut...never mind something as esoteric as an invasive species! 

Then there are those who don't want ANY trees at all and will wilfully damage them just to be rid of them... 'because they drop leaves' is a common excuse I hear!


----------



## pdqdl (May 25, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Another day more disappointment.
> I planted this one with 20 others 3 years ago. They are just getting solid greening the whole street.



That one is easy. 

Tattoo parlor didn't like the tree covering up it's advertising.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 25, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Another day more disappointment.
> I planted this one with 20 others 3 years ago. They are just getting solid greening the whole street.



maybe they were trying to save the sidewalk and street's future...


----------



## derwoodii (May 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> That one is easy.
> 
> Tattoo parlor didn't like the tree covering up it's advertising.



Yup most likely, but my on ground intel says a turf war between another tatt shop is starting up so tree soxed to better CCTv cam vision as three mounted on shop front.
These chaps aren't Sunday church goers so I,m not about to try n extract a confession or educate em about trees, was told that would be quite unhealthy for me.
They used to chain up their scooter (choppers) to tree other suggestion was a lost lock key caused tree loss.


----------



## derwoodii (May 28, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> OK....
> 
> 
> Except for the fence....what kinda lazy dork goes through that kind of trouble unless they are paid by the hour and paid by the taxpayers?
> ...



Been coping a caning on this topic. Well I did ask & kinda expected as an area of strong opinions. Oh ta dinger the dork is me in the truck being directed by the City mayor. But yup ya right it does look pretty bad without an explanation.

So I,ll try n give the story to tell.

Your phone rings its your neighbor. He says impolitely with some abuse. You cut down your trees on your land at your cost cuz I don't like em.
What do you do...

Soon after some one comes in your garden and poisons 3 of your large trees with a drill n herbicide.

Later yer phone rings is your neighbor he says. The dead trees in your garden are a threat to his safety. If you don't cut em down hes gonna get legal and sue. They are now dangerous and your being negligent. 
What are you going to do..

Well what I did was make em safe tying em up with orange para web n zip ties and left it for a while. Wrong or right I dunno. Many said yes good a few said no bad. What say you?


----------



## pdqdl (May 28, 2010)

That dinky tree looks cheaper and faster to cut down than to tie up with webbing.

On the other hand, making something that hideous to really PO the irritating neighbor might be priceless.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 21, 2010)

This is a vile act far past the other willful vandalism I had posted.
The perpetrators planned prepared and with great effort attacked a public icon tree to bring grief to all. What ever could be the misguided cause they follow. 

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/dismay-after-historic-tree-hacked-20100820-13912.html 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/08/20/2988828.htm?section=justin


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 21, 2010)

This thread still irks me. Police are investigating this?? Awesome. Two weeks ago, i find out my godson's mother's new boyfriend has been abusing him. What did the police investigate? The fact that the boyfriend somehow ended up in the hospital. This reminds me of that worthless show whale wars. Maybe if people spent time and energy on things that really are important rather than a tree, this world would be a bit better place.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 21, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Yup yer right there... I,ll try n get it back to my initial idea n drop the ref about simians.
> Weekly I see acts of willfull tree vandalism, why do people do this??
> I have shown a few response to deter. How would others do similar.
> Tree vandalism is very emotional topic, some care, some don't. I,m cool with the debate but its a way big topic maybe for another thread this ones just to show how its done.



I have seen most of these pics before. Are you targetting someone? If I am not mistaken, OOMT might have something to say, or Ekka. What's your point?
Jeff


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 21, 2010)

Sos if any misunderstanding the thread was added to today as sad new event. No hidden agenda its just a thread about tree vandalism.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 21, 2010)

Some of this stuff is vandalism but some of it is just the way things go. Construction crews digging through troots in the first picture and cutting the tree to put up a fence or wires is the only way to get it done. The picture of the lone tree inside the orange fence in the construction zone is similar to somethiong I was involved with when we dug out for a new foundation and the tree is still alive after the project and looks even better than it did before. Not everything shown is vandalism.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 22, 2010)

capetrees said:


> S Construction crews digging through troots in the first picture and cutting the tree to put up a fence or wires is the only way to get it done.... Not everything shown is vandalism.



The only way, or the easiest and cheapest way to get it done, IF trees had no value to their owners? I'm guessing that you would not stand idly by while someone destroyed your property. Why then are tree owners supposed to tolerate willful tree destruction? :chainsawguy:

"in your pics, most are examples of potential damage occuring due to the trees proximity to construction or property improvements nearby."

True. Because they blocked a view from their new house. If your new neighbors entered your property and destroyed what they pleased, would you shrug and chalk it up to "proximity"?

That Christo piece is truly inspired--long may it wave.

O and re prevention--how about the deterrent effect of prosecution, fines and jail time. No worries from the AS keep-the-world-safe-from-trees crowd when the vandal's cellmate wants to enter the vandal uninvited--after all, the orifice is in proximity, and it's the only way to git'r done! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## capetrees (Aug 22, 2010)

Can you show me in the pictures where a property owner went onto someone elses property to destroy someone elses trees? What I see is the neighbors trees growing off their property and invading someone elses. Why is that acceptable? If their branches overhang my home or property, I have no right to remove them for my own safety and well being, regardless of the definition? I'll agree that nobody has the right to go onto private property or public property to destroy or damage a tree.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 22, 2010)

How much property does one own of the space above their land? Tree braches over your property 10 feet high, 90 feet high,?
Jeff


----------



## capetrees (Aug 22, 2010)

Vertically forever. Ever see a neighbor have the ability to extend their home cantilevered over the property line?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 22, 2010)

So the cloud is on your property, the passing plane, etc..
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> Does anybody know why some fool would notch a tree for felling across the road, and then leave it standing there?



My guess is neighbor hood kids found an axe and wanted to be loggers.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> To explain this one. It was a nut-job bloke who attacked his house with an axe then moved on to the tree. The locals in fear called the cops. Who must of failed the "serve and protect" section of being cops, and did not turn up. They then called me, by that time the nut job after choppin awhile had run out of puff and moved on.
> The house weeks after burnt down. The tree well perversely it still stands. It will go with a new home reconstruction. Till then kinda of an experiment in structure and Codit. Its a solid stout species, looks real wrong but is holding well.



No way, you can't be recommending that tree to stay, too much potential to do bodily harm imo.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 22, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> To explain this one. It was a nut-job bloke who attacked his house with an axe then moved on to the tree. The locals in fear called the cops. Who must of failed the "serve and protect" section of being cops, and did not turn up. They then called me, by that time the nut job after choppin awhile had run out of puff and moved on.
> The house weeks after burnt down. The tree well perversely it still stands. It will go with a new home reconstruction. Till then kinda of an experiment in structure and Codit. Its a solid stout species, looks real wrong but is holding well.



Dang! I hope I don't have to call you an idiot!
Jeff
Bad choice of words.


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 22, 2010)

How can you fellers cry "removal" when you have seen only a small portion of the tree? Derwoodii is more than capable to make the call as the responding arborist.

This sort of state sponsored silliness is not technically vandalism...





photo by Syd Whittle, August 7, 2010


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed Roland said:


> How can you fellers cry "removal" when you have seen only a small portion of the tree? Derwoodii is more than capable to make the call as the responding arborist.
> 
> This sort of state sponsored silliness is not technically vandalism...
> 
> ...



Well you may have a point but the compression side of that tree lost all support leaving only tension wood and by a sidewalk and roadway makes its lingering a threat to public safety imo.
Now as for state sponsored silliness happens every election day doesn't it?


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well you may have a point but the compression side of that tree lost all support leaving only tension wood and by a sidewalk and roadway makes its lingering a threat to public safety imo.



This is a conifer? 



ropensaddle said:


> Now as for state sponsored silliness happens every election day doesn't it?



Pelosi will never lose in her district of san fran. The silliness will continue. :help:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed Roland said:


> This is a conifer?
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi will never lose in her district of san fran. The silliness will continue. :help:



Ok my bad after re--reading derwoodi post the tree is to come out for new home reconstruction but still, I would err on the side of caution and recommend speedy removal. I understand the frustration of vandalism victimization, however: how is jeopardizing any pedestrian's safety, most likely not involved in the malicious act, a win for arboriculture?


----------



## treeseer (Aug 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> ...I would err on the side of caution...



Amazing how many americans make intentional mistakes when it involves a chainsaw...


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> however: how is jeopardizing any pedestrian's safety, most likely not involved in the malicious act, a win for arboriculture?



All trees fail, all wood rots. - Dr. K Smith

They also compartmentalize. The responding arborist has to make the call.

I no longer subscribe to Defect + Target = Hazard. Too many variables. 
With that said, this tree has a serious defect and serious targets... I'm just sayin... it's impossible to make the call from a picture of a small portion of the tree.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed Roland said:


> All trees fail, all wood rots. - Dr. K Smith
> 
> They also compartmentalize. The responding arborist has to make the call.
> 
> ...



I understand but disagree it is halfway through add a few months for decay and a wind gust while pedestrian is on sidewalk, well it really seems a no-brainer to me. Aesthetics is my big issue; I don't want ugly dangerous trees for my customers and though trees do compartmentalize I can't see leaving trees like this one I took out. I recomeded cutting and planting would you think it better to leave it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I understand but disagree it is halfway through add a few months for decay and a wind gust while pedestrian is on sidewalk, well it really seems a no-brainer to me. Aesthetics is my big issue; I don't want ugly dangerous trees for my customers and though trees do compartmentalize I can't see leaving trees like this one I took out. I recomeded cutting and planting would you think it better to leave it?


another view


----------



## treeseer (Aug 22, 2010)

:arg:


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 22, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

"[Aesthetics is my big issue;] [trees do compartmentalize]"

Trees _can_ compartmentalize. Your oak did not and shows no positive wound response to the rot making your call for removal likely the right one. Had it shown positive response, are you aware woundwood can be 40% stronger than typical lignified wood? Would it still be too ugly for you to preserve? 
Why do we have cabling and bracing systems if every defective tree is to be removed?

Sry for the derail Derwodii.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed Roland said:


> How can you fellers cry "removal" when you have seen only a small portion of the tree? Derwoodii is more than capable to make the call as the responding arborist.
> 
> This sort of state sponsored silliness is not technically vandalism...
> 
> ...



So cut the side out and stand under until it fails.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed Roland said:


> All trees fail, all wood rots. - Dr. K Smith
> 
> They also compartmentalize. The responding arborist has to make the call.
> 
> ...



Yup! I just did, not impossible at all. Actually it was easy.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed Roland said:


> Trees _can_ compartmentalize. Your oak did not and shows no positive wound response to the rot making your call for removal likely the right one. Had it shown positive response, are you aware woundwood can be 40% stronger than typical lignified wood? Would it still be too ugly for you to preserve?
> Why do we have cabling and bracing systems if every defective tree is to be removed?
> 
> Sry for the derail Derwodii.



Yes I am aware of wound wood strengths but it is because it has to be, to aid the lost support of healthy heartwood support. I know its essentially deadwood but does add structural support if not rotting away. The tree I was referring to with the hatchet made notch half way through or better, yes its too ugly to recommend saving imho. It also seemed to not have good structure but you can only see the start of what appears to be weak attachment left to grow for many years. I am not motivated to cut every tree with a defect but obvious defects in high traffic areas; sorry guy's I don't have a muti-billion dollar company to back me and could not recommend saving it if I did.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2010)

Derwoodi vandals need to be used as cavity fillers but everyone is not a vandal ,so protecting the public must be on our minds imo and sorry if I trashed the thread it was not my intention.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Derwoodi vandals need to be used as cavity fillers but everyone is not a vandal ,so protecting the public must be on our minds imo and sorry if I trashed the thread it was not my intention.



Nah that's alright rope & all as well. It was kinda going nowhere only polarized the huggers and the cutters. Now its got some giddy up and we are all learning so ye ha. I got some new pictures of my axed tree I had a look today. Its still solid & they show a better side more wood not quite as scary. Trees still doomed building starts soon. I,ll post later off to the rifle club to get some plinking done.
Sos Jeff English grammar & expression is not my strong er hmm ahhh area field study daarrr erudition...But I am handy with a saw.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok it took a lickin but kept on tickin. Wall 4 doing its thing quite well but the canopy startin to fade. Yer its bad but the streets a dead end with only a few with vacant houses, so I kept it rather than sox it.









http://www.metrotrees.com.au/treehandbook/page-listings/lophostemon-confertus.html

This whole areas under redevelopment whole blocks demo,d and new town houses dropped in. Any tree in the way goes by by but its paid for by the developer not by the city taxes. Leavin this saved Joe public a weeks wages.

Your thoughts on the axed ring barked Red gum picture posted. Its at Melbourne botanical gardens a tree of great history axed by some vile fool.
I reckon bark graft is whats planned. Any one done this? Only read about it myself.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/08/20/2988828.htm?site=melbourne&section=news


----------



## treeseer (Aug 23, 2010)

rew your pic above it looks like dead callus at the left side, evidence of an old infection unsealed.

re grafting the ringbarked, good on them for covering right away to prevent drying. nope never bridge grafted but that has been done on live oaks. The tech doing the work charged $10k. Per.


----------



## kate.elwood (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to agree with Bigus Termitius, instead of vandalizing them just remove them or replant them.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 23, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Ok it took a lickin but kept on tickin. Wall 4 doing its thing quite well but the canopy startin to fade. Yer its bad but the streets a dead end with only a few with vacant houses, so I kept it rather than sox it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the full view it does appear to have somewhat poor structure as I guessed. If we could be utilized before trees grow too large to remove poorly attached limbs and crossing branches. We could make a much better impact imo. Here the landscape personal whack them and years later I remove the screwed up result

I think very serious criminal charges, including damages restitution should be placed on the ring barked obvious vandal. He should be scared to even look at a tree for his stupidity imo. I have read some on grafting and have attempted it with limited success it must be expedient while still fresh but has great promise toward injury mitigation imho.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 26, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> ... If we could be utilized before trees grow too large to remove poorly attached limbs and crossing branches. We could make a much better impact imo. Here the landscape personal whack them and years later I remove the screwed up result
> 
> .



Oh I SO totally agree!!!
I'm attempting some restoration pruning on young trees 15-20' at the local plant nursery. They are planted along the main road on the edge of their standing out area. 
Up in the canopy I can be heard muttering, 'fool who did this should be SHOT'
Also they have lighting installed that it now pressing into the base of the trees...one or two might have to be removed theur structure is now so awful.
The sad thing is, the guys that did it were the Landscape company of one of the old managers at the nursery...he could run a nursery but knew piss all about tree pruning.

Apparently he's still muttering to the new management that I am not taking enough out of some of the trees...that they need to be 'cut way back'


----------



## Highclimber OR (Sep 11, 2010)

This is a bad joke. Half or better of these is not vandalism and half the vandalism is just kids doing stupid things, come on the axe marks are a good example. Do you really think that some vandal is going to take 30 or 40 swipes to just damage a tree? Get real no vandal is going to take that kind of time and make that much noise. In my Great state we actually had one and he was felling big Doug Firs across Highway 26 in Oregon and he was using a chainsaw in the middle of the night and did not know what he was doing other than being a punk as none of the trees were notched. A couple people actually hit a couple of them and were very lucky they did not get badly injured or killed. They caught him after a month or two, they nailed him doing other acts and searched his room and found the saw, it was a teenager being stupid. Now that is vandalism not this jokey stuff lol GET REAL!


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 2, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> This is a vile act far past the other willful vandalism I had posted.
> The perpetrators planned prepared and with great effort attacked a public icon tree to bring grief to all. What ever could be the misguided cause they follow.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/dismay-after-historic-tree-hacked-20100820-13912.html
> ...



Act #2 Down here months after this above they have attacked another group of trees. Suspect some kinda of nutters with an axe to grind on trees. They are thinkers planning and organized not stupid opportunist.

Three heritage-listed trees have been vandalised at Belgrave, in Melbourne's east, this week.

Police believe a chainsaw was used to cut around the base of three large Mountain Ash trees.

An axe was used to hack at the base of two other trees

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/v...elisted-trees-20101001-15zu1.html?autostart=1

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/10/01/3026604.htm?site=melbourne


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! That is sick. 
Jeff


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 2, 2010)

Sick is an understatement.

Ringing a tree with an axe or adze like that, takes some work.
Not just a drunk with an axe, taking out his anger obviously.

If it's some sort of organized group with an agenda, what the heck is it?

Somebody having issues with Govt. regs on removing or cutting trees, or the whacko enviros themselves stirring things up?

What is curious, is that they ringed the tree instead of simply dropping it.
Forcing the owner to do the dirty work or pay for it.

Good luck on finding these freaks!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## treeseer (Oct 2, 2010)

I would like to understand the thinking behind such acts.

How can there be a good chance of those trees surviving a 6" cut, as the arborist was quoted? (good question)

Is all the parenchyma capable of regrowth and sealing, or just the cambium layer? (all, given room etc?)

How deep does the parenchyma go? (to the core, potentially?)


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 2, 2010)

I,m told the 1st tree at Bot gardens has been bark grafted but info is being kept out of media perhaps to avoid inspiring these nutters. This second act has been linked to 1st and now talk of as dinger says an agenda group with axe to grind. I have another theory. 

Extortion by threat to unguarded public icons. A letter of demand is on the Premiers desk saying. Damage or harm to things of public value unless payment made to.... These despicable acts are warning or proof of ability. 
Stand over tactics for money is well know in Eastern block country's. This is depraved and not of this country so I say an import.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 3, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> I,m told the 1st tree at Bot gardens has been bark grafted but info is being kept out of media perhaps to avoid inspiring these nutters. This second act has been linked to 1st and now talk of as dinger says an agenda group with axe to grind. I have another theory.
> 
> Extortion by threat to unguarded public icons. A letter of demand is on the Premiers desk saying. Damage or harm to things of public value unless payment made to.... These despicable acts are warning or proof of ability.
> Stand over tactics for money is well know in Eastern block country's. This is depraved and not of this country so I say an import.




Some others from the continent to the west of you are also known for playing that game, and they know how to use a Panga if they don't get thier way. The French and Italians deal with 'em constantly playing that crap. I'll bet you're right on that one. 

Don't rule out the enviro crazies looking to call attention to deforrestation for Bio-fuel though. The Whackos are ALL kinda wound up over the matter in Europe.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 14, 2010)

Some good news is the tree seems to be doing ok so far

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...tes-independence/story-e6frf7kx-1225953030028

MELBOURNE'S historic Separation Tree may be bruised and battered but it was the star of Victorian Independence celebrations today. 
The Royal Botanic Gardens landmark is swaddled in a blanket, barricades and technical equipment to monitor its moisture levels following a ringbarking attack, but it was still the site of the annual re-enactment of the Proclamation of Separation of the 160th anniversary of Victoria's independence


----------



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

I say the villains bust be forced to plant 100 trees for each one damaged and be beaten and humiliated in this time being also live broad casted on a special local tv post and re runed again in prime time on every news station as they run commercials.

in the age of Vlad the Impaler there were golden cups at each well and fountain. no one dared steal it. One day an old lady went to get water and the cup was gone; she exhaled: -"Vlad is Dead!"


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes I often dream of punishment that may fit these crimes. Yet after watchin a doco on Vlad I sorta hope a Cure can be found for these vandals minds rather than Vlad's deterrent methods which were kinda cruel, effective yes, but very cruel. Perhaps as a compromise bring on back the olé court yard stocks.


----------



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

I don`t know, I don`t fancy civil ways that much; I fear that they will lead us to an era when we will worship trees due to their rarity and then, when that wisdom comes, if you heart a tree, you will be mobed.
so.....same thing. kinda.

do you know about that city in the jungle? can`t exactly remember where (South America I think); they had paved rivers and stuff...in the end, that city (long extinct) expanded more and more that the resources were gone, thus the city was too vanished eventually. they didn`t found wisdom in good time and I believe neither are we gonna find it.

sad, but...


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 14, 2010)

Ta the thought TeleP I think your sayin somethin like..

The economy is a wholly-owned subsidiary of the environment, not the reverse

Hmm Mayan could be whom your thinkin 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_civilization


----------



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

could be, not sure; have a black out.
they didn`t knew it is a city till they took photos from satellite. only then every piece came in together. 
the nature reclaimed everything back.
nature rulz !!! except for the mosquitos (I can`t find their use yet)


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 10, 2010)

*More sad news from the UK*

Vandals destroy tree of history.

IT MAY have looked like a scrubby bush high on the bare slope of a hill in Somerset in the south-west of England, but it was one of the most famous trees in the country, and once one of the most famous in all Christendom. And it has been felled by vandals.

The attack on the Glastonbury Thorn, in Glastonbury, left the crown trailing on the ground beside the almost severed trunk.

The tree is said to have flowered on Wearyall Hill every Christmas day for 2000 years, since Joseph of Arimathea thrust the staff he brought from the Holy Land into the soil and it miraculously blossomed.


http://www.theage.com.au/world/vandals-destroy-tree-of-history-20101210-18sui.html

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...ld-holy-thorn-tree-of-glastonbury-is-cut-down


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 10, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Vandals destroy tree of history.
> 
> IT MAY have looked like a scrubby bush high on the bare slope of a hill in Somerset in the south-west of England, but it was one of the most famous trees in the country, and once one of the most famous in all Christendom. And it has been felled by vandals.
> 
> ...



Mean people suck. I hate ignorance, dis-respect and heathenism it takes a big bad dude to do something so tough huh


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 10, 2011)

It might be a better idea with park trees that are especially tall, to just state the general forest area there are in and exclude signs pin-pointing them. This sugar pine has a chainsaw cut all the way around it. You can see it partially where the snow shows white horizontally a few feet up from the ground.







View attachment 167964


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 11, 2011)

Today after more and more tree vandalism as the billy lids are out n about after dark just smashin paintin n breakin stuff I had a silly idea.... 

A new console game vandal things at home not in the street. 

*UDOVandal the new game now on Wii

Hey kids Smash a tree, graffiti a wall, wreck a letter box & key a car while evading the police & council CCTv patrols.
Get player points as you go reach your goals, be the best wrecker of the street. 

And Mums n dad they do it all safe from your home.*

Seems no different than many of these games eg Grand Theft. Heck it may just sell a few million n just may keep these sods off the streets a wee bit. So tell me why it wont work? Ya ta, I know but gotz to try as nuthin we do so far has....


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 11, 2011)

M.D. Vaden said:


> It might be a better idea with park trees that are especially tall, to just state the general forest area there are in and exclude signs pin-pointing them. This sugar pine has a chainsaw cut all the way around it. You can see it partially where the snow shows white horizontally a few feet up from the ground.=QUOTE]
> 
> Agree we have a few very special trees of great history some over 600 years old used by the native aboriginals of our land. These trees can live close to suburbs but are kept off registers and not sign posted to avoid being targets.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 12, 2011)

I have an idea but it won't work without participation. It is called discipline and we need to implement it from birth. It needs to be ingrained by parents and the only way to change bad behaviors is to instill it.


----------



## darkbyrd (Jan 12, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I have an idea but it won't work without participation. It is called discipline and we need to implement it from birth. It needs to be ingrained by parents and the only way to change bad behaviors is to instill it.


 
:thumbs up:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 12, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I have an idea but it won't work without participation. It is called discipline and we need to implement it from birth. It needs to be ingrained by parents and the only way to change bad behaviors is to instill it.


 
I think there is a generation of wacko's that have been breeding. 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 12, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I think there is a generation of wacko's that have been breeding.
> Jeff


 
I remember them when growing up. They were let to run wild be heathens etc. I am glad for the azz whippins I got. I still did not turn out great but I ain't a complete idiot like some turned out. I know to leave things that don't belong to me alone! I know wrong from right in most cases. I would have been terrible without those teachings .


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 30, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> This is a vile act far past the other willful vandalism I had posted.
> The perpetrators planned prepared and with great effort attacked a public icon tree to bring grief to all. What ever could be the misguided cause they follow.
> 
> Dismay after historic tree hacked
> ...


 
Update almost a year on heres some pictures

I can't say a great deal of recovery seen I'm sure they got it in best hands but I was expecting to see some cambium regrowth or its bubbling development or a bark graft attempt but saw no evidence of that. The trees heath & vigour seems Ok not great but as not observed over the last year its hard to tell.


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 30, 2011)

This picture the most concerning as it shows the bark is coming away from the trunk and a white mycelium developing over the wound area.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 30, 2011)

M.D. Vaden said:


> It might be a better idea with park trees that are especially tall, to just state the general forest area there are in and exclude signs pin-pointing them. This sugar pine has a chainsaw cut all the way around it. You can see it partially where the snow shows white horizontally a few feet up from the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is why we try to keep some trees a secret. Right Mario?
Glory seeking adventurers often lead vandals right to them.
"discovery" often ends in desacration, some things should be left along.


----------



## David (saltas) (Aug 28, 2011)

I have the perfect punishment.
you vandalise a tree
Sentence one weekend (16hrs) community service doing re-vegetation work for each year of the trees age for each tree.

So you ring bark two trees that are 600 years old means you have to pull weeds and plant trees every weekend for the next 23 years

The volunteers that do re-vegetation could use the help and you know they are going to be in their ear about it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 12, 2011)

saltas said:


> I have the perfect punishment.
> you vandalise a tree
> Sentence one weekend (16hrs) community service doing re-vegetation work for each year of the trees age for each tree.
> 
> ...


 
Might work but what truly works well is a rope with thirteen turns Hang em high:rant:


----------



## DangerTree (Sep 23, 2011)

Erkl Holder said:


> Does anybody know why some fool would notch a tree for felling across the road, and then leave it standing there?


 
I'd say you got yerself one bigassed Beaver in them thar hills!


----------



## Cedar Ed (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's One:View attachment 208168















It is a Maple on Stateland.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 20, 2012)

A SNEAKY vandal has been caught on camera allegedly trying to kill an historic tree at Lorne under the cover of darkness.

Have you seen this man? | Geelong, VIC, Australia


----------



## specialev (Sep 8, 2012)

*First post!*

Someone recently came onto a mountain bike/hiking area near where I live and fell two large and old big leaf maples. One they took a single round from. The other, and 86 year old tree they took none of. It also fell on and partially damaged a large Madrona, which are a rarity in the area. 

It's apparent that someone went in there and marked several other large maples from a cross hatch chopped into the bark around the base of the tree. Does any one have an idea what they would be looking for? Can you tell if a maple will have spalting by removing some of the bark at the base? 

I wish there was a good way to prevent this sort of mischief.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 8, 2012)

specialev said:


> Someone recently came onto a mountain bike/hiking area near where I live and fell two large and old big leaf maples. One they took a single round from. The other, and 86 year old tree they took none of. It also fell on and partially damaged a large Madrona, which are a rarity in the area.
> 
> It's apparent that someone went in there and marked several other large maples from a cross hatch chopped into the bark around the base of the tree. Does any one have an idea what they would be looking for? Can you tell if a maple will have spalting by removing some of the bark at the base?
> 
> I wish there was a good way to prevent this sort of mischief.



Not enough info. What are you talking about?
Jeff


----------



## specialev (Sep 8, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Not enough info. What are you talking about?
> Jeff



About the poached tree or the why they did it?

I'm under the assumption that the tree was poached to make guitar bodies from. Maple develops a bacteria that can cause a phenomenon called spalting. Apparently if the wood is dried and finished this spalting can be very nice looking. Several other Maples in the area had some bark removed from the trunk near the base. I have to assume they were looking for spalting but I'm otherwise unsure. You can usually tell if the maple is going to have burls by growths on the trunk, so I'd think they'd not bother to strip bark.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 8, 2012)

specialev said:


> About the poached tree or the why they did it?
> 
> I'm under the assumption that the tree was poached to make guitar bodies from. Maple develops a bacteria that can cause a phenomenon called spalting. Apparently if the wood is dried and finished this spalting can be very nice looking. Several other Maples in the area had some bark removed from the trunk near the base. I have to assume they were looking for spalting but I'm otherwise unsure. You can usually tell if the maple is going to have burls by growths on the trunk, so I'd think they'd not bother to strip bark.



I guess you answered your question. Thug's.
Jeff


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 20, 2013)

derwoodii said:


> Update almost a year on heres some pictures
> 
> I can't say a great deal of recovery seen I'm sure they got it in best hands but I was expecting to see some cambium regrowth or its bubbling development or a bark graft attempt but saw no evidence of that. The trees heath & vigour seems Ok not great but as not observed over the last year its hard to tell.



update 3 years on and the same and now other trees attacked again this week,,, theres a nut job out there and he got plenty of patience 

Treasured trees vandalised at RBG Melbourne

This weekend, staff at the Royal Botanic Gardens Melbourne discovered that several trees had been damaged in act of vandalism just six weeks after cacti in the Arid Garden were slashed.

It appears that vandals have attempted to ringbark three trees and damaged several others, probably with a small axe or machete. 

Among the damaged trees was one of Victoria's most significant trees, the Separation Tree, a 400 year-old River Red Gum (Eucalyptus camaldulensis). Also damaged was a beautiful Corymbia maculata Spotted Gum and a commemorative Brush Box planted by Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II in 1954. 

The Separation Tree was already vulnerable after a major attack in August 2010 which left the tree severely ringbarked. A full assessment of the damage to the Separation Tree will be carried out on Monday


----------



## imagineero (Jul 20, 2013)

Tell the truth mate, you're doing this yourself aren't you?


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 20, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Tell the truth mate, you're doing this yourself aren't you?




who you been talking to :msp_wink:
I sadly have been responsible for removing some really nice trees for all the wrong reasons. But I got paid for them and could rationalize myself... I have thou not often just refused and said to clients go get another chopper I'm not puttin a saw to that NFW. 

Why n what motivates a sane person to climb a steel picket fence on cold winter nite to hack respected trees is just beyond,,, where my voodoo doll & books of hex and curses spells.


----------

